# trolling motor wiring question



## joho5 (Jul 22, 2008)

I just got a Motorguide 743 foot control trolling motor. I had a quick question. When I do my boat mod, I am going to run my electrical stuff to a switchboard and then to the battery. My question is: what size fuse would I put in the line for this trolling motor? It has 43 lbs of thrust. Thanks.


----------



## BLK fisher (Jul 22, 2008)

Get the specs on the motor nd match it to the current draw on the motor.


----------



## Popeye (Jul 22, 2008)

If you can't find the amp draw contact John Jones at Jones Trolling Motor https://www.jonestrollingmotor.com/
I've gotten some good advice from him in the past.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jul 22, 2008)

As far as fuses,I usually don't mess with them too much.
You can use a breaker instead of an inline fuse,that way if something IS wrong it will throw the breaker first before anything gets burnt,melted,shorted out etc. They are pretty cheap and extremely reliable.
I have used inline fuses before that didn't actually "blow" the fuse first and had some severe wire damage.


----------



## Sounds Good (Jul 22, 2008)

kentuckybassman said:


> As far as fuses,I usually don't mess with them too much.
> You can use a breaker instead of an inline fuse,that way if something IS wrong it will throw the breaker first before anything gets burnt,melted,shorted out etc. They are pretty cheap and extremely reliable.
> I have used inline fuses before that didn't actually "blow" the fuse first and had some severe wire damage.



Plus, with a breaker, you just reset it and get back to fishing if it was a false alarm. If you've got a fuse and no spare, you get to paddle back.


----------



## joho5 (Jul 22, 2008)

so if im running a switch board do i just put the breaker on the main power line in between the switch panel and the battery? or do you use a different breaker for each individual component?

thanks guys for the help.


----------



## Popeye (Jul 22, 2008)

joho5 said:


> so if im running a switch board do i just put the breaker on the main power line in between the switch panel and the battery? or do you use a different breaker for each individual component?
> 
> thanks guys for the help.




I would recommend individual fuses or circuit breakers. The reason is if you have a problem, say a short in your livewell pump. It could trip the main breaker/fuse and ALL of your electrical system would be down. With individual protected loads, only the affected circuit goes dead. Less problems getting back to shore safely and easier to trouble shoot.


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> joho5 said:
> 
> 
> > so if im running a switch board do i just put the breaker on the main power line in between the switch panel and the battery? or do you use a different breaker for each individual component?
> ...




I agree!


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 23, 2008)

Not only that, but having circuits fused protect your wiring (from fires). If you have 6-10 amp circuits and just fuse it with 1-60 amp fuse/breaker....your individual circuits aren't sized to carry 60 amps, and will melt/burn long before tripping a 60 amp breaker. Each circuit needs individual protection, same as your house.

ST


----------

